# Teichbrücke verankern



## Baitman (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Es geht mit großen Schritten weiter... Kies ist draußen und am W. E. versuche ich die Steilwände zu mörteln. 

Habe nun die Planung etwas geändert. Zuerst war geplant die Brücke im Vordergrund über den Teich zu führen und danach mit Steinen weiter. Nun mach ich es umgekehrt. Grund 2m Brücken bekommt man im Gegensatz zu 4m Brücken nachgeschmissen. Natursteine sind auch günstig.

Was mir wieder ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen macht ist die Befestigung der Brücke im Teich. Am Ufer bekomm ich das hin, da mach ich nen "Betonschuh"ans Holz und betoniere ein, aber wie mach ich das dann im Teich???

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbrücke verankern*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie mach ich das dann im Teich???



Hi Steffen,

das sollte doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwierig sein  . Unter die beiden Träger der Brücke, auf die die Bretter geschraubt werden, Vlies auslegen und darauf einen Betonsockel in eine Schalung giessen. Auf dem Betonsockel Edelstahl-Pfostenträger aufschrauben und daran die Träger mit Edelstahl-Schrauben anschrauben. So würden nur noch die Pfostenträger aus dem Wasser schauen und der Betonsockel wäre über dem Wasserspiegel nicht mehr zu sehen .... ggf. "unter Wasser" noch mit Ufermatte verkleiden.

Was allerdings auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen ist und beachtet werden müsste: Wie ist der Untergrund unter der Folie .... ist der haltbar genug, um darauf einen Betonsockel zu giessen, oder besteht die Gefahr, dass sich die Sockel bei Belastung in den Boden drücken und dabei die Folie zerstören?


----------



## Baitman (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbrücke verankern*

Hi!
Danke für deine Antwort Ludwig. Ungefähr so hatte ich es auch schon mit Eugen besprochen. 

Das wichtigste hab ich bei meine Frage nicht erwähnt:

Der Untergrund ist normaler Mutterboden, da dieser Teil vom Teich lediglich 15 cm tief ist. Problem ist deshalb auch die Schalung bzw. Betonsockel, hierfür kann ich max. nur 10 cm hoch gehen, sonst schaut mir der Sockel immer aus dem Wasser...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbrücke verankern*

Hallo Steffen,

in eine 10 cm dicke Betonplatte musst du Armierung reinpacken, damit sie nicht reisst. Wenn das Fundament 1x1 m groß ist, ist die Flächenpressung darunter gering, müsste klappen. Selbst wenn es sich 1-2 cm setzt, ist es kein Problem. Wichtig ist das Vliess darunter.


PS. Die Baumarkt-Bogenbrücken sind übrigens alle falsch konstruiert. Der Bogen bringt nur Sinn, wenn er nicht waagerecht auf einem Fundament aufliegt, sondern zwischen 2 senkrechten Fundamentflächen eingespannt ist. Das würde bei dir aber nicht klappen, denn da schiebst du das Fundament auf der Folie weg. Bei 2 m Spannweite müsste das mit dem flach auflegen aber auch klappen.
 
Hier kann man erahnen, die Trägerenden sind senkrecht abgeschnitten und drücken gegen ein Stahlbetonfundament (unter der Folie). Die Brücke hat allerdings auch 4 m Spannweite.


----------



## Baitman (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbrücke verankern*

Hi!

Diese Brücke solls sein, 260 x 80 cm mit Handlauf, kesseldruckimprägniert, EUR 159,00

Der Abstand von Ufer bis zur Kante des flachen Bereichs sind 2,40 m, wird also mit 2,60 m der Brücke relativ knapp. OK. am Ufer könnte man evtl. noch ein bisschen "Einrücken", aber im Flachwasserbereich wirds wohl schwierig eine Platte mit 1x1 m zu verwirklichen, nutzt ja nicht wenn das Ende der Brücke dann nur am Randbereich der Bodenplatte sitzt... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## thias (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbrücke verankern*

Hallo Steffen,

wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist die Brücke besser konstruiert, als viele andere Baumarktbrücken. 
Das 1x1 m ist nur symbolisch gemeint. Vom Gefühl her hätte ich die Last auf etwa 1 m² verteilt. Evtl kannst du das Betonfundament noch etwas in den tieferen Bereich ziehen, das wäre statisch auch gut, da es dann auch die Verschiebelast der Brücke aufnehmen und nicht weg rutschen kann.

 

Auf den Beton kannst du gleich die Trittsteine eindrücken. 
Die anderen Trittsteine mit den Lücken dazwischen würde ich auch in Beton legen, um Punktlasten zu vermeiden und Kippsicherheit zu gewährleisten.


----------

